# SSOTM - May 2014 - Voting!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTM - May 2014*​
*Pick a Winner!*

Performance Catapults - SPS #15056.17%Wombat - Buckeye89.88%Antraxx - Rambone2024.69%Quercusuber - Thanos1012.35%The Gopher - Rainbow Redux11.23%Mr. Magpie - Magpie's Hammer78.64%Can-Opener - Beanflip Trade1518.52%Scarface Tom - Ninja Tac #844.94%FishDoug - The Gentleman1012.35%AmmoMike - Aluminum Laminate11.23%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If the extra day it took to post the voting thread didn't give you time to decide then you're going to have to buckle down and figure it out now. Lots of great nominations this month! Here they are:

*Performance Catapults - SPS #150*​*






*​​*Wombat - Buckeye*​*






*​​*Antraxx - Rambone*​*






*​​*Quercusuber - Thanos*​*







*​​*The Gopher - Rainbow Redux*​*






*​​*Mr. Magpie - Magpie's Hammer*​*







*​​*Can-Opener - Beanflip Trade*​*







*​​*Scarface Tom - Ninja Tac #8*​*







*​​*FishDoug - The Gentleman*​*







*​​*AmmoMike - Aluminum Laminate*​*







*​


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

There was one more nomination that I couldn't include: EpicAussie's nomination of a slingshot made by Outlaw. The link included was just of a picture and I couldn't find a post about the slingshot. I tried to find something else about it so that it could be included but I didn't have any luck. The rules already say that the nominations must include a link to the original post but I'll try to clarify it further next month.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I mean... the laminations in this months nominations are pretty impressive....but I must vote for Thanos... Love the look of simple wood made so pretty.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Done !


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Some very nice looking cats hard to pick


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work everyone, very good looking slingers. dun voted.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

sorry, forgot to include that, really sorry outlaw. 

-Epic


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

EpicAussie888 said:


> sorry, forgot to include that, really sorry outlaw.
> 
> -Epic


I'm sorry too, actually.
I really did try to find it because it was such a cool slingshot.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Its amazing how many people come on in a day and only 77 members have voted... What ever happened to the Large vote button that used to go up at the top of the main page? Was it a different forum version? (just wondering). Has anyone ever thought of adding a new subforum under general for SSOTM? (even though it's technically a competition)


----------

